# Ultegra 6700 12-30T cassette with 5700 short cage RD?



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I know this has been discussed but I've tried to search and found little (perhaps I'm not asking correctly).

Either way...I'm running a 11-28 rear cassette at the moment and find that a 6700 12-30 would be a better fit for me figuring the climbing I do and how little I run the 11 gear. 

I know Shimano lists the 5700 RD as having the 11-28T range but I swear I've read where users run a 12-30 with no problems.

With the 10spd 6700 cassette being on sale, I figured it would be a good time to pick one up...

Either way, any testimony from users of this setup would be great.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Some 105 rear derailuers are rated to 30 some are 28. It will be stamped on the cage if it will work with a 30t.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Some 105 rear derailuers are rated to 30 some are 28. It will be stamped on the cage if it will work with a 30t.


Ahh...I see. Looked at mine and on what I presume is the cage plate (the metal holding the two pulleys) it is stamped "30T"...so I guess I'm good to go...


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Try it and see. I've always heard that Shimano was way conservative on their chain wraps.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

the 5700A (5701) is made for 30T.

sometimes, the derailleur hanger allows for sneaking in an extra 2 cogs.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

It depends on where your frame places the derailleur.
On my Ridley XFire...I can run a 32T with a standard Ultegra unit.
On my My Cannondale EvO with Ui2....the 32 worked fine also.
It would not work on a Colnago C50 Cross with a Dura Ace unit....but the 30 worked fine. ( I MAY have been able to make the 32t work with some putzing...but didn't bother)


----------



## IgorS (May 28, 2009)

I have 5600 short cage derailleur and it works fine with 32t cassete.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought I'd update this. On my '12 Tarmac, the setup wend on perfectly with no adjustments. My main concern was swapping wheels. I have a 105 11-28 on my home trainer wheel, an Ultegra 11-28 on my "training/winter wheels" and now the 12-30 on my summer set. I wanted to be able to swap between them and it seems, it's successful.


----------

